# What to do with eggs during renovation?



## PaperTiger (May 1, 2010)

Hey all!
This is my first time posting on here and I am very excited about being apart of this community.
I recently got into the hobby of keeping Homers and finally acquired my pigeons a few weeks ago.
Good news is that one of the couples mated and she is sitting on 2 eggs! hooray!
Thing is, we decided that the loft should be a bit bigger for them and we want to get started on the renovations this weekend. 
Will it be ok to temporarily move the couple and their 2 eggs (nest included) into a crate for the day? Will this traumatize or confuse them? Or even disturb the eggs too much?
Any input is greatly appreciated!
Thanks all!

-Sam, Homer&Penelope, Harold&Maude (my pigeon couples  )


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

PaperTiger said:


> Hey all!
> This is my first time posting on here and I am very excited about being apart of this community.
> I recently got into the hobby of keeping Homers and finally acquired my pigeons a few weeks ago.
> Good news is that one of the couples mated and she is sitting on 2 eggs! hooray!
> ...


yes, they may abandon the eggs and not sit them... but you can always try.. pigeons usually do not like change and disturbance... If they abandon the eggs and do not sit them after this is all over, they will start again... these will not be the last!...lol...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Paper Tiger!! 

WELCOME TO THE SITE!! 

Spirit Wings has a point. Probably a lot might depend on just where and how you move everyone.

Any way you could postpone your renovation? 'Course, the way pigeons like to reproduce, you may be facing _permanent_ non-renovation! 

Probably better sooner than later and I'm sure all will work out well...eventually!

We will look forward to updates!

SENDING ALL OUR BEST!

Shi and Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------

